# Firefox öffnet jedesmal neuen Tab



## Pravasi (28. September 2012)

*Firefox öffnet jedesmal neuen Tab*

Hallo,
neuerdings öffnet FF bei jeder neuen Seite(ausgenommen links) einen neuen Tab,anstatt die Seite im geöffnetem Tab zu laden.
Hatte ich vorher nicht,ist auf einmal so passiert.
Jetzt hab ich ruckzuck 20 Tabs geöffnet und kann deswegen auch nicht mehr so einfach in einem Tab vor und zurückblättern.
Habe in den Einstellungen schon alles mögliche probiert,incl. Standard und empfohlene Einstellungen-nix passiert...
Wer weiss was?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (28. September 2012)

*AW: Firefox öffnet jedesmal neuen Tab*

Hast du zufällig ein Addon a`la Tabmix plus oder Tab Utilities installiert? Eine Funktion, per Linksklick im FF Bookmarks immer in einem neuen Tab zu öffnen kenne ich nähmlich nicht.


----------



## Pravasi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Firefox öffnet jedesmal neuen Tab*

Jawohl,das war es!
Hab vielen Dank!


----------

